# 7th annual Riff Wrath Jams 2015



## Guest

I spoke with Gerry this afternoon. He's asked me to post this for him. His computer's still giving 
him problems. Anyhoo .. I'm just going to copy/paste his words from last year and change 
the dates accordingly. Here's a link from last year's jam. Always a great time. Come on out.
PM me for directions.


Hi folks.........the first Jam date is for June 27th and the second is for Sept 12th, both Saturdays.........if I'm not mistaken, 
this will be the 7th annual............located minutes from beautiful Elora, On...........30 minutes from Guelph and/or Kitchener/
Waterloo.........pastural farm setting........24X24 jam space with basic equipment.........attached 24X24 enclosed space......
always a fun experience regardless of your expertise..........for our previous jams we have been blessed by fairly good weather
..........here's hoping..........love for you to come out and play and to meet some GC members.........cheers for now, Gerry.


----------



## Hamstrung

Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Elora is a bit of a hike from me but this sounds interesting. I would be interested in checking this out, if for no other reason than to put faces to some of the names I've talked/bickered with here. Is this a kid friendly event or adults only?


----------



## Guest

family friendly, during the afternoon mostly. adults are responsible (one hopes) 
and walk off somewhere to imbibe when children are present. It's around a 2hr 
drive for you, but, it'll be cool to have you join us. heck, shoretyus came in
from the Peterborough(?) area one year.


----------



## Budda

Its a good time! Cant make the first date, not sure of the second.


----------



## Roryfan

If I make it out I definitely won't be eating any cookies this year.....


----------



## snacker

Looks like I may finally be able to make it this year (for the September date). Even though I teach in Elora and live in KW, the dates have never worked out. Maybe I'll bring my pedal steel out for it


----------



## Guest

.....g


----------



## JBFairthorne

Looking forward to this...although I would probably only make the trip if some interesting people whom I've spoken with here are going to make it.


----------



## Guest

understandable, it's a two hour trip for you, after all.
everybody that shows up are interesting for sure. you 
can always pitch a tent, or do like me. I usually throw
an air mattress and sleeping bag into the back of my truck.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> .....g


@ laristotle....Your pic (or whatever) is not showing up on computer. 
However, the emoticon .gif guitar player is showing

@JBFairthorne...There are often at least a few GC members at each of the Riff Wrath jams every year. It is typically quite difficult to be 100% sure as to who will be attending. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> @ laristotle....Your pic (or whatever) is not showing up on computer.
> However, the emoticon .gif guitar player is showing
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


it's a bump.gif
weird that it doesn't show for you.


----------



## JBFairthorne

So is it Greco that's throwing this shindig? Is the host now back online? I saw a reference to Gerry earlier, but not sure if he uses a different username here or what.

Alas camping out probably won't be an option as I'll probably have to take the kiddies or the wife, or maybe even all three.


----------



## Guest

*Riff Wrath* is the host. He's still on dial-up and his computer
skills are not quite up to par to be here too much (his words).

PM me for directions.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'll get back to you for those closer to the event date. I don't plan too far ahead so I never really know what's on the agenda till a week or so before. Just curious, guitar players are never in short supply, but what about bass, drums, keys? Do I need to bring anything other than a couple of axes and a few bevvies and burgers? Roughly what time of day does it all get going?


----------



## Guest

Bring your own axe and amp if you wish. There are amps/guitars/bass/drums/keys set up galore.
Someone's always willing to pick up the bass when there are plenty of guitars already playing.
I do that from time to time for a change of flavour. Getting someone (besides myself) to sing is
the hard part sometimes. Everyone can sing! Not everyone's a vocalist, but, everyone can sing. IMO.
A buffet is set up in the early evening as well. The event is going early afternoon. I usually show up 
around 4ish and it's in full swing. More show up as the evening progresses and tends to go on 'till the 
wee hours of the morning. It's always nice to meet new faces. C'mon out y'all!


----------



## Guest

Time to bump it up because I mentioned it on another thread.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Already talked to the wife to get her to try to get the day off. You goin' Lar?


----------



## Guest

I'll be there.
And hopefully a few more members from this forum.
There's usually a half dozen of us that show and so
far every year, some fresh blood as well.


----------



## JBFairthorne

PMed you with direct contact info so I can more easily get addy/directions. Hope that's cool.


----------



## Guest

Replied with directions.
Looking forward to meet/jam with you.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

thought it's about time to try and fire this rig up...........thanks for holding the fort Lar................been quite a year so far............new well in late Feb.............finally a new bathroom...LOL......well, it's almost done................just finishing a cement patio adjacent to the jam hall and finishing a lean roof where the old, broken down tent gazebo was................now if only we could get a dry day or two we might get some of the mud settled and the darn grass under control we are all good to go...........bit the bullet and got a couple more SM58's..............I'll try to keep in touch and hopefully we will have a couple of good female vocalists coming.....cheers for now, Gerry


----------



## Guest

Always room for more 'doo-wah' ladies.
Welcome back Gerry! Can't wait to be there!


----------



## Guest

Nine days away.
PM for directions.


----------



## greco

Wow!!...this is perfect likeness of my friend Rick F. that played at Riff's a few years back. A Strat, round glasses low on his nose, beard, moustache and long grey/white hair...LOL








This is a bit like me. My 335 copy, virtually no hair and playing the same 2 to 3 chords all the time!

Hope to see you there.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda

laristotle said:


> Nine days away.
> PM for directions.


On tour 22nd-29th :/

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Guest

You too Budda!

@ Dave. I remember Rick. Reminded me of FZ.


----------



## Guest

Next Saturday!
Here's our gracious host, Gerry.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

For those coming out to Gerry's , while there, I would like to try out a jamming aid I have dubbed " JamNotes". Not sure if anything like this exists.


It is always a challenge for those who do not know a song to follow along, and hard to hear chords called out when a song is already being played. (sure, we could turn down, but what fun would that be? LOL)


Rather than work from Tab or chord sheets, the idea is to have a quick version of the chords in each part of a song. Players are usually quick to pick where the chords go once the song is being played. The JamNotes go in a binder, along with a second page with lyrics that can be handed to the singer.


I have also created a white-board with a larger version of the JamNote. Using dry-erase markers, a player can quickly write out the chords of each part of a song for the other players to follow. I will bring this board to Gerry's. 


So you guys can see what I'm babbling about, I have created a PDF of what a JamNote looks like, and a couple of examples. You can find them here. (you will likely have to save them as a pdf on your own computer to see them properly, Dropbox is a pain sometimes LOL)




https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ka6vtzworva8mg/JamNote Template.pdf?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/1axuk3othk2ttee/JamNotes Examples.pdf?dl=0




A couple of notes- ( lol) 


I have used a double vertical bar to represent a break in the chord flow. For example, in "Rockin' in the Free World", There is an A chord at the very end of the chorus. So I use || to separate the A from the rest of the chorus chords. Also, the solos are over the verse chords, so I just wrote "verse" there.


In the example of 867-5309, there is also a break, so I hand-wrote "break" and the chords . I could add a "break" area to the JamNote, but not all songs need one, and I am trying to keep things simple.


I would encourage those coming to Gerry's to write out a few of their favorite jam tunes in this format, so we can test this thing out and see if it works. Comments are welcome!


----------



## Hamstrung

buckaroobanzai said:


> For those coming out to Gerry's , while there, I would like to try out a jamming aid I have dubbed " JamNotes". Not sure if anything like this exists.
> 
> 
> It is always a challenge for those who do not know a song to follow along, and hard to hear chords called out when a song is already being played. (sure, we could turn down, but what fun would that be? LOL)
> 
> 
> Rather than work from Tab or chord sheets, the idea is to have a quick version of the chords in each part of a song. Players are usually quick to pick where the chords go once the song is being played. The JamNotes go in a binder, along with a second page with lyrics that can be handed to the singer.
> 
> 
> I have also created a white-board with a larger version of the JamNote. Using dry-erase markers, a player can quickly write out the chords of each part of a song for the other players to follow. I will bring this board to Gerry's.
> 
> 
> So you guys can see what I'm babbling about, I have created a PDF of what a JamNote looks like, and a couple of examples. You can find them here. (you will likely have to save them as a pdf on your own computer to see them properly, Dropbox is a pain sometimes LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ka6vtzworva8mg/JamNote Template.pdf?dl=0
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1axuk3othk2ttee/JamNotes Examples.pdf?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of notes- ( lol)
> 
> 
> I have used a double vertical bar to represent a break in the chord flow. For example, in "Rockin' in the Free World", There is an A chord at the very end of the chorus. So I use || to separate the A from the rest of the chorus chords. Also, the solos are over the verse chords, so I just wrote "verse" there.
> 
> 
> In the example of 867-5309, there is also a break, so I hand-wrote "break" and the chords . I could add a "break" area to the JamNote, but not all songs need one, and I am trying to keep things simple.
> 
> 
> I would encourage those coming to Gerry's to write out a few of their favorite jam tunes in this format, so we can test this thing out and see if it works. Comments are welcome!



I like the concept! It helps distill the song to it's core parts which is helpful for multiple jammers of varying skills. I hope I can find the time to get a few of these done for Saturday but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Guest

I like it too. I'll try to find time to do the same.










A few years back someone (Hamstrung?) brought a projector/laptop. That worked as well.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> A few years back someone (Hamstrung?) brought a projector/laptop. That worked as well.


Yeah, that was me. I feel it didn't work as well as I'd have liked. The problem is having a screen big enough that everyone can see, not to mention it was a PITA to set up.


----------



## Guest

I recall that. Too bad, the concept was good though.


----------



## bluzfish

Unfortunately for me, I can't be there, but the old fashioned, low tech white board is a great idea and the charting format for jamming is so easy to follow, even I might be able to pull it off without attracting too much negative attention.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I replied with my comments in the other thread. Unfortunately, I don't have a printer but if someone is feeling frisky, I have a couple ideas you could map out.

Dear Mr. Fantasy (Traffic) in A
One Headlight (Wallflowers), not sure if it's in Bm but that's what I use to solo over it.
I Don't Know (Sheepdogs) in E

Honestly, those are super easy for anyone to learn the basic pattern of anyhow. As far as lyrics, it would surprise me greatly if there weren't a few smart phones or tablets around.

Geez all this talk of songs has go me wondering about preparedness...I was anticipating a lot of common ground standards, some 1-4-5's and some good 'ole 12 bar.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Fantasy's been a standard at the jam for years now. The other two should
be fun doing. 'I Don't Know', basically E,D,A, looping over and over.
We tend to stand around in a way where you can watch someone's fretting hand.
For anything technical, we'll go through the chords/changes prior to playing.
12 bar's are constant, in a variety of tempo's/keys.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> ...... in a variety of tempo's/keys.


Not to mention in a variety of bars...9 bar, 11 bar , 18 bar...and some really long 39 bar blues.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung

Using the same format but for those who like to keep files on their computer this is done with a free tool called "XMind"

The original way as BB displayed it works just as well especially if you have a white board present to quickly throw stuff up at a jam.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, a couple days to go. Got my directions sorted out. Got my axes restrung and set up. Practiced a few times standing cause I'm a lazy ass sitter when I play.

If anyone needs a lift I can squeeze ya in, comin' down the 400 from Barrie, across 9 through Orangeville...no hitch-hiking serial killers please.


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to meeting/jamming with you Jeff.
Here's a list of songs that we did at past jams. Well,
attempted anyways. lol. They started sounding good 
as the beers flowed.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?50833-Sept-8-RIFF-WRATH-Jam&p=436389#post436389


----------



## cbg1

very nice tool thanks for sharing........any pointers regarding the program ?



Hamstrung said:


> Using the same format but for those who like to keep files on their computer this is done with a free tool called "XMind"
> 
> The original way as BB displayed it works just as well especially if you have a white board present to quickly throw stuff up at a jam.
> 
> View attachment 14239


----------



## Adcandour

Sounds like fun. I'm working my way up to playing with others - maybe next year.


----------



## Guest

Here's a simple one we could do.










[video=youtube;Rbeg5PTdD9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbeg5PTdD9o[/video]


----------



## sambonee

here's a 500+ song book that my buddy has encouraged me to share.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwuY6hSi5Z-sZ3hCd1JvZW5BZms/edit?usp=docslist_api

it's quite amazing.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'll put a wee bit of time into Suffragette City. It's a cool tune that never occurred to me to learn and it doesn't look TOO crazy...certainly less stressful than Interstate Love Song.


----------



## Milkman

adcandour said:


> Sounds like fun. I'm working my way up to playing with others - maybe next year.


If I recall correctly you've posted a clip or two here and again, if I recall correctly, you're more than ready to play with others.

Hell there are plenty of people playing gigs who can't play as well as you.


----------



## davetcan

Agreed, and I'm one of them.



Milkman said:


> If I recall correctly you've posted a clip or two here and again, if I recall correctly, you're more than ready to play with others.
> 
> Hell there are plenty of people playing gigs who can't play as well as you.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Sounds like fun. I'm working my way up to playing with others - maybe next year.


I agree with the others as well.
This is a good place to start, I'd say.
Come on out. We're all there to have fun and put a face to members
on this forum. A cool eclectic mix from beginners to those of us who
think we know how to play. lol. It's all easy going with no egos or judgement.
I always learn a new technique/tune off of people there.
Oh, and btw .. you're welcome to wear your ballcap indoors. lol.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> I agree with the others as well.
> This is a good place to start, I'd say.
> Come on out. We're all there to have fun and put a face to members
> on this forum. A cool eclectic mix from beginners to those of us who
> think we know how to play. lol. It's all easy going with no egos or judgement.
> I always learn a new technique/tune off of people there.
> Oh, and btw .. you're welcome to wear your ballcap indoors. lol.


Thanks guys. I will certainly come out. I will shoot to bring my family next year for the day-time festivities. I would love for my son to see me playing with people.

...and it's nice to know I have the option to bring it a hat


----------



## JBFairthorne

adcandour said:


> Sounds like fun. I'm working my way up to playing with others - maybe next year.


From the vibe I get...this is probably a totally laid back affair, not to mention lots of guitars to "hide behind". I can't guarantee anything because I'm a newcomer, but I get the feeling it's a pretty supportive, non-judgmental group. A PERFECT place to break your cherry.

Believe me, playing with others is a totally different skill than playing alone (mostly because you have to be able hear and adapt), but I've been where you are, we all have, and I can tell you definitively, you've probably made it a bigger deal in your mind than it really is. Playing with others is the MOST fun you will EVER have playing an instrument.

You should reconsider...


----------



## Adcandour

JBFairthorne said:


> From the vibe I get...this is probably a totally laid back affair, not to mention lots of guitars to "hide behind". I can't guarantee anything because I'm a newcomer, but I get the feeling it's a pretty supportive, non-judgmental group. A PERFECT place to break your cherry.
> 
> Believe me, playing with others is a totally different skill than playing alone (mostly because you have to be able hear and adapt), but I've been where you are, we all have, and I can tell you definitively, you've probably made it a bigger deal in your mind than it really is. Playing with others is the MOST fun you will EVER have playing an instrument.
> 
> You should reconsider...


Thanks, I understand that it's purely psychological. I have a nasty habit of building things up in my head. I also think this venue would be a great place start playing with a crowd around.

I have an open house this weekend, BBQ, and puppy shopping in Hunstville, so even popping by Riff Wrath will be tough. Next year I'm going to make a big effort to get down there - may even take you up on that ride, since I'll be a Barrietonian by then


----------



## JBFairthorne

You might not have to wait until next year. I THINK he does this once at the beginning of the summer and once at the end in September or something.

When you moving to Barrie? We could always use another guitar at my weekly jam. I'm not sure if there are any HAT rules though...


----------



## Hamstrung

JBFairthorne said:


> You might not have to wait until next year. I THINK he does this once at the beginning of the summer and once at the end in September or something.
> 
> When you moving to Barrie? We could always use another guitar at my weekly jam. I'm not sure if there are any HAT rules though...


September 12 is the next one. As to any trepidation about playing with/in front of people you will never find a more welcoming group of people! It's a great place to lose those jitters!

The weather gods have smiled on this shindig virtually every time it's been held. The forecast doesn't look promising tomorrow but the jam space is up to the task of keeping everyone dry.

- - - Updated - - -



cbg1 said:


> very nice tool thanks for sharing........any pointers regarding the program ?


Search Xmind on Google and you'll be able to download the tool for free. As to usage it's fairly self explanatory and intuitive. There are example templates to use that show different formatting you can use. It's great for mapping out all kinds of ideas, plans, checklists etc...


----------



## Guest

forecast is calling for rain tomorrow. dang.








well, it's not the first time. don't let this scare any of you away.
it's nice n' dry in the jam barn. see ya's there.


----------



## Adcandour

JBFairthorne said:


> You might not have to wait until next year. I THINK he does this once at the beginning of the summer and once at the end in September or something.
> 
> When you moving to Barrie? We could always use another guitar at my weekly jam. I'm not sure if there are any HAT rules though...


September could be doable. I'll take a look at the song list and start now.

When the Barrie thing happens will depend on this weekend. At a minimum, 3 months if everything goes smoothly. 

I'll just keep my hair short, so I don't have to offend any one with my luscious locks or indoor hat wearing.


----------



## Guest

is this what we can expect?


----------



## greco

I didn't know Willie was expected to be there! Cool!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey.........thought it was about time to pop in............I think I still have a old projection screen if that was what was being refered to {sp?..no, not refer}'''''''''''''''jam hall will not be as tidy as usual as we had to do unsche3duled hay delivery tonite and we are totally whacked out..............ps. horses are happy......looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow..............bring a sweater just in case.........say no to rain..........we can all fit under cover if necessary.............and we had red sky tonite...............see you tomorrow......cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco

RIFF WRATH said:


> ............and we had red sky tonite...............


*Red sky at night, sailors delight*.
When we see a red sky at night, this means that the setting sun is sending its light through a high concentration of dust particles. This usually indicates high pressure and stable air coming in from the west. *Basically good weather will follow.

*
*Red sky in morning, sailor’s warning.*
A red sunrise can mean that a high pressure system (good weather) has already passed, thus indicating that a storm system (low pressure) may be moving to the east. A morning sky that is a deep, fiery red can indicate that there is high water content in the atmosphere. So, rain could be on its way.

...see you tomorrow Gerry.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

I'm planning on hitting the road around 2pm ish.
Last call (till then) to PM for directions.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, I'm showered and shaved, even cut my hair...gotta polish up the guitar, clean the strings, pack my goodies in my tickle trunk...and then figure out how to kill a couple of hours (without playing guitar) before I leave. Sigh...


----------



## Guest

browse through sambonee's guitar book?

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...nual-Riff-Wrath-Jams-2015&p=631515#post631515


----------



## JBFairthorne

That would probably end up with me playing guitar...gotta save my fingers.


----------



## greco

I just realized that this thread is under the "Canadian Concert Scene" in the forum! 
VERY impressive! 
Doe that mean that I can say that I have played at a few Canadian Concerts through the years?

IIRC, this is the first time that the weather has ever been uncooperative to any real extent...DAMN!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> IIRC, this is the first time that the weather has ever been uncooperative to any real extent...DAMN!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


second time for me. 
IIRC, you were in Calgary(?) the last time it rained.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> second time for me.
> IIRC, you were in Calgary(?) the last time it rained.


You have a very good memory!...yes, I was in Calgary.

I guess I lost track of what happened at that jam because of my being away.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

Heading out shortly.
See ya's soon!


----------



## ed2000

................................break a leg.........:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## Guest

I got blisters on me finga!! seriously. Played the bass for a while 
and I developed blood blisters on the end of my finger tips. 
Well worth it though. lol.

Special thanks again to Gerry and Annette for hosting. 
I had a great time (as always). Met some fresh blood.
We had a keyboard player show up (great voice too). 
I hope Gerry can track down who he was and invite 
him back. Looking forward to September!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lari, Ham, Sam, Greco...was great meeting and playing with ya. It's still a bit of a blur what we played...I thought my head was gonna explode trying to follow. And a big thanks to Gerry. Cheers.


----------



## JBFairthorne

laristotle said:


> I got blisters on me finga!! seriously. Played the bass for a while
> and I developed blood blisters on the end of my finger tips.
> 
> We had a keyboard player show up (great voice too).
> I hope Gerry can track down who he was and invite
> him back.


Those aren't blisters...they're bass babies...

Yeah the guy playing keys was great. The buddy he brought that was playing drums was good too.


----------



## greco

A very special thanks once again to the generous hosts, Gerry & Annette.

Many thanks to all the musicians that entertained us for all those hours.

It was a pleasure to talk to and hear the guitar playing of GC members sambonee and JBFairthorne.

The keyboard certainly added a nice, new dimension.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> Those aren't blisters...they're* bass babies*...


.................................................


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> ................................................


laristotle...I didn't know that you started learning bass at such a young age!


----------



## Guest

ha. nope. not me. google pic.


----------



## bluzfish

I do hope someone will post some pix for all of us under-privileged, jealous GCers who couldn't be there. Captions letting us know who is in the pics and what was happening would be nice too.


----------



## sambonee

Was super cool. Great atmosphere. First class authentic people. And Gerry and Annette are first rate citizens!!! What a spot. What a cool drumset!!! More toms than Peart. !!!


----------



## ed2000

I hope the stars align in my favour and allow me to attend the September RWJ7B.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

this fritzing puter just decided to update in the middle of my post and now I've sort of lost my train of thought........that has nothing to do with my fogged brain.........or the fact that we officially shut her down at about 4am.........thanks to everyone who showed up.....weather sucked but we survived...........the 2 guys in question are associated with the big "older" dude who delivered the concrete for the new patio.....will eventually get some contact info {drums and keys}.......I have your fake book...........as we "speak" Annet is trying to send Laristotle some pics................cheers for now, Gerry


----------



## Guest

tnx Gerry. That's Laristotle with a small 'l'. lol.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

that capitol "L" was a sign of admiration and respect........suck it up,,,lol,,,,,,Annet is giving the pics another go............cheers,Gerry


----------



## sambonee

I thought that it was going to be a GC heavy event. Turns out I assumed wrong and many of the people who I met were Gerry's buddies. As I think back, I can say that many of the members here who could possibly make it out to a jam, you should really make a serious effort to come at least once. Not just because of the music, but the scene is like so special. The jam space is right out of a hit movie where they discovered some unknown country Rock star. 

The instruments and amps are more than adequate, and ear protection is suggested when in the jam area. There is a party/ reception / acoustic side of the barn that's got lots of treats and good conversations. Heck Gerry and I even traded hats!!! 

It's almost like if a band wanted to get cool video of themselves playing live, 2-3 songs breaking away from the jam format would be a treat for sure. 

I was only Anne to stay for 2 hrs. I did name the best of it. 

I can honestly say that if I had a travel buddy and my kids were older I'd have come for the whole evening and stayed over even if I were 5 hours away. Seriously. I've peobdblt been to 20+ different bars and differnt jam parties events ect.... This one is memorable. Gerry, you have my vote!!! And


----------



## Guest

sambonee said:


> Heck Gerry and I even traded hats!!


And here I thought that you forgot it there.
Glad you could come out and tnx for letting me play your Greco. That's a sweet guitar!


----------



## Guest

me. acquiring my 'bass babies'. lol.










me, Daryl, buckaroobonzai










buckaroobonzai, Dale, JBFairthorne










sambonee, reverb on 11










JBFairthorne, me, hamstrung










hamstrung










Brian


----------



## bluzfish

Thanks for the pics! Ha, ha, hamstrung should take up robbing convenience stores - the security camera would be useless!


----------



## Hamstrung

bluzfish said:


> Thanks for the pics! Ha, ha, hamstrung should take up robbing convenience stores - the security camera would be useless!


I vibrate really fast when playing in Gerry's shed!

Many thanks again to Gerry and Annette for hosting! It was good to see some new faces this go around. Too bad the weather sucked! Didn't dampen any spirits though!


----------



## Guest

bluzfish said:


> Thanks for the pics! Ha, ha, hamstrung should take up robbing convenience stores - the security camera would be useless!


that's him officer!










some more


----------



## greco

Look at the pics carefully...Gerry's jam space is the most artistically decorated place on the planet.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH

re: pics.......first bunch''''''.pic 2 is Daryl, a jam newbie, electric acoustic {and mandolin, solo, much later}.....pic 7 is Brian, guitar & drums.......second set....pic 2 is unknown on drums and guitar....he came with keys player {also unknown at this point in time}......cheers, Gerry


----------



## JBFairthorne

Thanks to all those who furnished pics. We STILL need a good pick of Lari's Bass Babies...they're twins you know...not identical though.

I'm already planting "the seed" to get a couple of buddies of mine to come out to the next one. An ACTUAL bass player and a drummer.

It's funny, most of the night was a blur with regards to what songs we played...I was trying so hard to keep up. Gerry even asked me if I was having fun, I think he misinterpreted my "concentration" face for a scowl. My jam buddies were asking me what we played...and I'm like, fkd if I know...until one of them popped on the radio, and I'm like, yeah we did THAT one...and that one...and that one...and that one...

I could say that I'll try and learn more of 'em for next time...but that would probably be a lie...


----------



## Guest

Thanks Gerry. I've edited the pic's accordingly.



JBFairthorne said:


> We STILL need a good pick of Lari's Bass Babies...they're twins you know...not identical though.


My new brothers, Black and Red.
and we drink alone.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Look at the pics carefully...Gerry's jam space is the most artistically decorated place on the planet.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


that it'd be.

captive fan










old photo


----------



## Guest

as requested by Annette.
we played 'brown eyed girl' but no 'muskrat love'.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Isn't there another one of these coming up? I had tons of fun...looking forward to another.


----------



## Guest

Yup, Sept 12th.
The Saturday after the Labour Day long weekend.
Time to start a reminder thread. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Lola

I want to go this year so maybe we could start a car pool! I unfortunately can't drive anymore! Even a group of us on the Go train would be fun and amazing! I look forward to this!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Only about a 6 month wait....


----------



## Guest

More like five. 
Start flexing those fingers.


----------



## Lola

I am already starting to plan! I sure do plan on being there!


----------



## Guest

Well boys, sounds like we gotta work on our AC/DC.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I only know one...Let's Get It Up


----------



## Lola

Could it please be Play ball? Please, pretty please!


----------



## Guest

Doesn't sound too difficult. Sure.
We have 5 months to learn it in.
You'll be doing the Angus parts. Right?
Hopefully, someone there will be able to sing it.
@Hamstrung. Bring Ron with you. Please?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'll learn someone else's if they learn mine (or try)...neener neener. Got a couple I wouldn't mind trying this year.

Honestly, I didn't think much of Let's Play Ball the few times I've heard it on the radio. Seemed more like a rehash of previous stuff. But I'm not a "fan". However, there was a time when I was such a huge Clapton fan I even loved his crappy(er), uninspired stuff. So I totally get "fan-dom". Now I'm more about a good song than any given artist.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> I'll learn someone else's if they learn mine (or try)...neener neener. Got a couple I wouldn't mind trying this year.


Wha'cha got in mind JB?


----------



## Roryfan

Sin City is always a good one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

Bad Case Of Loving You (Doctor Doctor) - Robert Palmer
Stop Dragging My Heart Around - Petty/Nicks

As for anyone else's, as long as I'm familiar with the song, it's not too technical with a bunch of altered chords and THEY know it well enough to carry the song, I can usually "contribute" (with my volume rolled back a wee bit). Actually, I personally find working my way through it on the spot quite rewarding.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> Doesn't sound too difficult. Sure.
> We have 5 months to learn it in.
> You'll be doing the Angus parts. Right?
> Hopefully, someone there will be able to sing it.
> @Hamstrung. Bring Ron with you. Please?


It'll depend on his work schedule.


----------



## Moosehead

Had lots of fun last time out, lookin forward to doing it again!


----------

